# Anyone load 100gr Hornady BTSP?



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

i was thinking of loading the 100 gr btsp from hornady for a coyote/deer bullet. was wondering what kind of luck anyones had. ive used the 55gr sp for my 243 and have gotten 1/2" groups at 100 yards.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I think it will depend on the twist rate of your barrel. The heavier bullets like a faster twist rate. You can see a table of recommended twist rates for bullet weight here:

http://www.riflebarrels.com/products/ca ... _rates.htm

My Savage .243 has a 1:12 twist and did not like the 100 grain and up bullets as much as it liked the 95s or less.

Hopefully others that know a lot more than me will chime in.

You can check your twist rate easily by running a brush or patch down your barrel, marking where you start and marking when the rod and made a full rotation, then measure between the marks.

Hope that helps,
Robert


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

i shoot the Hornady 100 sp for deer out of my Model 70, 243. Awesome, good groups, no problem with distance and clean kills. I have shot others and keep going back


----------



## BigBlue (Sep 6, 2008)

I've used both Horn. and Sierra 100gr. w/44.0gr. of Hodgdon H414 from the .243 with good results on deer. I use the Horn. 58gr. V-Max w/44.0gr. of Varget on varmints. I've gotten good range accuracy from Hornady's 100gr. RN w/34.5gr. of Varget, which might have better penetration and hold together better on big game.
Don


----------

